# High dextrose foods



## Vale Tudo (Jun 3, 2002)

Can someone give me some good examples of these?  and I should eat them as soon as possible after my workout with a protein shake?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 4, 2002)

dextrose powder.


----------



## Scotophile (Jun 4, 2002)

Dextrose is also know as glucose or sugar.  Plain white sugar is 
dextrose.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 4, 2002)

You're not refering to table sugar are you?

Cause that's sucrose (glucose + fructose)


----------



## LAM (Jun 4, 2002)

Scotophile...sucrose = glucose + fructose at a 1:1 ratio


----------



## LAM (Jun 4, 2002)

very ripe banana's are high in glucose based sugars as the sugars change from fructose > glucose based as they rippen.


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> very ripe banana's are high in glucose based sugars as the sugars change from fructose > glucose based as they rippen.



That's interesting.  I only like bananas when they're still green, once the banana peel turns all yellow, I don't like the taste, even worse when the brown spots start to appear.  Blah!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> very ripe banana's are high in glucose based sugars as the sugars change from fructose > glucose based as they rippen.



Yeah, but bananas take longer to digest than dextrose powder so they're probably not "ideal" for post w/o.


----------



## LAM (Jun 4, 2002)

true...I find it much easier just to be dextrose and maltodextrin in bulk.  the stuff last forever when you get several pounds of each.  

If I didn't do that I would just use sucrose post workout.


----------

